# Arcana Unearthed in Colorado Springs/Denver



## StarKiller66 (Aug 20, 2003)

Experienced player (20+ years) looking to join or start a group trying out Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed; I can DM but I'd also like to play. Would prefer Colorado Springs but Denver is also quite doable.


----------



## kreat (Oct 2, 2003)

StarKiller66 said:
			
		

> Experienced player (20+ years) looking to join or start a group trying out Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed; I can DM but I'd also like to play. Would prefer Colorado Springs but Denver is also quite doable.





I was just curious if you had found/formed a group.  I'm looking for a new game in the Colorado Springs area myself.


Chris


----------



## StarKiller66 (Oct 2, 2003)

No, I haven't but I'm interested in forming a group! Know anyone else?

For some reason the site will not let me send you an email; please send one to me.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kreat (Oct 8, 2003)

Just in case anybody looks in here - we've got a few possible players to meet together on Tuesday nights for a Arcana Unearthed game.  A few definants and we can get going with it.


----------



## dr_nukem (Jun 10, 2004)

Oye, did this go anywhere?  I'm up in Denver near I70 and am having a rough time pulling a group together for 3e, let alone AU.  Have any open spots or interested in a Friday evening group?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 4, 2004)

*New to ColoSprings*

Hey guys, I'm gonna email you too in case you don't see this post, but I'm new here, just stationed at Ft. Carson and would love to play or DM in a DnD 3.5 or 3E game, or UA (though I don't have that particular tome).  I really prefer to play on Saturdays for about 8 - 10 hours, but whatever everyone else can do I'll probably be able to fit into it.  Email me at johngalt_76@hotmail.com if you're interested.


----------

